# Sale: New 16V Distributors, Cams, Ignition Wires, Gasket Sets, Pistons, Rods



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Sale: New 16V Distributors, Ignition Wires, Gasket Sets, Camshafts,Pistons,Rods*

This is a new aftermarket item with a cap and rotor. Part# 051905205B
$149.99 Includes Free ground shipping(available in the lower 48 states only)










FITS 1.8 16V AND 2.0 16V (ENGINE CODES 9A,PL.) 
87-92 GOLF & JETTA,
90-94 PASSAT,
86-88 SCIROCCO 

16V Distributor W/ Cap and Rotor $149.99 Shipped

*Take $40 off your total when ordering a Wossner Piston Set & IE Rod set ( Phone orders Only)All Items Include Free Ground Shipping in the lower 48 states*

*Wossner Forged Piston Kits $549.00 2.0 16V 9A 8.0:1 20MM Pin*








83 MM
83.50 MM

*Wossner Forged Piston Kits $549.00 2.0 16V 8.0:1 21MM Pin (ABF)*








82.50 MM
83 MM
83.50 MM

*Wossner Forged Piston Kits $549.00 2.0 16V 9.0:1 21MM Pin (ABF)*








83 MM

*Wossner Forged Piston Kits $549.00 2.0 16V 9A 12.3:120MM Pin*








82.50 MM
83 MM
83.50 MM
84MM

*Wossner Forged Piston Kits $549.00 2.0 16V ABF 12.3:121MM Pin*








82.50 MM
83 MM
83.50 MM
84MM

*IE Forged Rod Set of Four 144MM 20MM Pin, Includes ARP rod bolts.*








$419.95

*IE Forged Rod Set of Four 159MM 21MM Pin, Includes ARP rod bolts. ABA ABF*








$385.00

*Add Rifle Drilling to IE Rod Set of Four $99.99 ( must purchase IE rod set at same time)*
$99.99









Autotech Sport 16V Camset (includes Chain wheels) *$324.95 Shipped*

Cat Cams 265/262 16V Cam Set *$540 Shipped*

Cat Cams 275/275 Cam Set *$540 Shipped*

Cat Cams 279/268 Cam Set *$540 Shipped*

Cat Cams 283/279 Cam Set *$540 Shipped*










8MM Ignition Wire Set$110.00 shipped,Fits 1.8 16V 










8MM Ignition Wire Set$130 shipped Fits 2.0 16V Includes sensor 










2.0 16V German Headgasket Set W/ Upgraded Multi Layer Metal Headgasket$105 shipped 

2.0 16V German Headgasket Set$84.99 shipped 

1.8 16V German Headgasket Set$75.99 shipped 










1.8-2.0 16V German Engine Block Gasket Set$69.99 shipped 

2.0 16V German Metal Version HeadGasket $49.99 shipped 

2.0 16V German OE Version HeadGasket $39.99 shipped 

2.0 16V Oil Pump $149.99 shipped 

1.8 16V Oil Pump $109.99 shipped 

1.8-2.0 German Main bearing set W/ thrust washers $59.99 shipped 

1.8-2.0 German Rod bearing set$59.99 shipped

MAIN BEARING SET WITH SEPERATE THRUST WASHERS1.8-2.0 VW MK2,MK3 8V &16V $54.99 shipped









1.8- 2.0 Lightweight lifter set$144.99 shipped

Visa Mastercard Discover and American Express can be accepted via Paypal
without registration.California residents will be charged 7.75 % sales tax.

www.FourSeasonTuning.com

The current site only has a fraction of the parts listed that we carry.Please contact us if the items you seek are not on the site. Competitive pricing, Fast shipping, If you see a lower price let us know, chances are we can work with you.
Questions at 714-997-5842
Email is better than IM
sales(AT)fourseasontuning.com* 

Thanks for looking.
James
AKA wld101turkey



_Modified by FourSeasonTuning.com at 9:24 AM 1-23-2010_


----------



## skaterhernandez4 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Sale: New 16V Distributors, Ignition Wires, Gasket Sets (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

are the ignition wires stock replacements or performance upgrades? i see that theyre only 8mm


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale: New 16V Distributors, Ignition Wires, Gasket Sets (skaterhernandez4)*

Oem wires are 7MM. These are 8mm, 100% pure double silicone wrapped over 19 strands of solid core wire. Also include OE Bremi Ends and the sets carry a limited lifetime warranty from our mfg.


----------



## deeeGLI (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: Sale: New 16V Distributors, Ignition Wires, Gasket Sets (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

nothin but good things to say----recieved requested phone calls,order easily handled---happy east coast customer--------------heres a well deserved bump!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale: New 16V Distributors, Ignition Wires, Gasket Sets (deeeGLI)*

Thanks


----------



## deeeGLI (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: Sale: New 16V Distributors, Ignition Wires, Gasket Sets (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

got my cams yesterday,right on time thanks---- http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale: New 16V Distributors, Ignition Wires, Gasket Sets (deeeGLI)*

Your welcome.


----------



## 928vGTi (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: Sale: New 16V Distributors, Ignition Wires, Gasket Sets (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

whats shipPing to canada like im looking at the 265/262 cat cams for my 16v


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale: New 16V Distributors, Ignition Wires, Gasket Sets (928vGTi)*

$35 for air parcel post
$45 for express mail service ( this one is traceable online the other is not)


----------



## zrp (Sep 6, 2005)

*Re: Sale: New 16V Distributors, Ignition Wires, Gasket Sets (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

just wanted to say thanks to james for all his help. awsome guy great pricing, fast shipping and very knowledgeable.
definatley would recomend him for your one stop vw needs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWsEatRice (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: Sale: New 16V Distributors, Ignition Wires, Gasket Sets (zrp)*

great service http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
ordered my distibutor on Mon.
was told it would be here Thurs.
was here Wednesday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale: New 16V Distributors, Ignition Wires, Gasket Sets (VWsEatRice)*

Thank You.


----------



## black_sheep (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Sale: New 16V Distributors, Ignition Wires, Gasket Sets (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

will be ordering a headgasket set this weekend


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Sale: New 16V Distributors, Ignition Wires, Gasket Sets (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Some very nice deals there!
Has anybody ever dyno tested the CAT cams, especially the 279 set I am looking at?


----------



## PelicanGolf2 (May 19, 2004)

*Re: Sale: New 16V Distributors, Ignition Wires, Gasket Sets (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

IM Sent regarding shpping to Canada


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale: New 16V Distributors, Ignition Wires, Gasket Sets (PelicanGolf2)*

replied


----------



## Mortal_Wombat (Jan 29, 2004)

how much is a set of main bearings with out the integral thrust washers?



_Modified by Mortal_Wombat at 11:43 PM 9-7-2007_


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (Mortal_Wombat)*

$60 shipped. Includes mains and thrust washer bearing set. OE Gylco.


----------



## BrokenRedGTI (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm local. Can I come down and pick up parts? What are your hours?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (BrokenRedGTI)*

Yes. 10-6 M-F Call first just to check stock. 997-5842


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

PM sent on core support.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (Fast929)*

Replied


----------



## vdubwhizkid (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: Sale: New 16V Distributors, Ignition Wires, Gasket Sets (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

I'll be ordering one of these distributers up towards the end of the week. 
I see you have 3 in stock, if they are gone you can still get them right just takes a lil bit longer for me to have it in hand?

I'm all set with anymore used ones pissing oil out all over my bay.


----------



## olaf lange (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: Sale: New 16V Distributors, Ignition Wires, Gasket Sets (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Is that a bosch distributor? I bought a generic brand one and it did not work at all. If its bosch I will buy it. thanks


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale: New 16V Distributors, Ignition Wires, Gasket Sets (VWsEatRice)*

6 months , 6000 miles. call me and I will give the return address so send yours back. This is the first one that has leaked that we have sold.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale: New 16V Distributors, Ignition Wires, Gasket Sets (VWsEatRice)*

Call me on monday.


----------



## CHETVW007 (Jul 25, 2001)

*Re: Sale: New 16V Distributors, Ignition Wires, Gasket Sets (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Do the Cat cams come with cam gears? Are they re-grinds? Whats the most popular size cam set for the 16v?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale: New 16V Distributors, Ignition Wires, Gasket Sets (CHETVW007)*

They are new cast billets that reuse your gears. The later two would be better with ported head.
266/262
279/267
275/275


----------



## CHETVW007 (Jul 25, 2001)

*Re: Sale: New 16V Distributors, Ignition Wires, Gasket Sets (FourSeasonTuning.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FourSeasonTuning.com* »_They are new cast billets that reuse your gears. The later two would be better with ported head.
266/262
279/267
275/275

Whats the most popular size you guys sell for the 16v motor?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale: New 16V Distributors, Ignition Wires, Gasket Sets (CHETVW007)*

The 266/262 has sold the best for use with a stock head ( as not every customer can afford the port work that the larger grinds will benefit more from).


----------



## MK1 Rabbit GTI (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: Sale: New 16V Distributors, Ignition Wires, Gasket Sets (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

the 275/275 are awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (crazy ported head tho..)
i woudnt mind a bigger intake cam tho..


----------



## CHETVW007 (Jul 25, 2001)

*Re: Sale: New 16V Distributors, Ignition Wires, Gasket Sets (MK1 Rabbit GTI)*

so often i've seen people running a smaller intake cam and a bigger exhaust cam combination. ie, 268/276. it looks as thought the majority of the Cat cams run the opposite cam combo...bigger intake and smaller exhaust. why is that?


----------



## MK1 Rabbit GTI (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: Sale: New 16V Distributors, Ignition Wires, Gasket Sets (CHETVW007)*

you have more room for lift on the exhaust valves than you do on the intake valves


----------



## CHETVW007 (Jul 25, 2001)

*Re: Sale: New 16V Distributors, Ignition Wires, Gasket Sets (MK1 Rabbit GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1 Rabbit GTI* »_you have more room for lift on the exhaust valves than you do on the intake valves

So that doesnt answer my question...why does CAT CAMS sell cam sets that have bigger intake cams and smaller exhaust cam combos?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale: New 16V Distributors, Ignition Wires, Gasket Sets (CHETVW007)*

That's a question for Cat Cams. They do make a few 1.8T and I5 20V cams with more lift and duration on the exhaust side. If you want a cam like that Autotech runs more Lift and duration on the exhaust cam of their set.
http://fourseasontuning.com/?product=181


----------



## VonDeutschVW (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Sale: New 16V Distributors, Ignition Wires, Gasket Sets (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Ok now for the million dollar question..... Do you ship to APO. (in otherwords do you mail via USPS or other?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale: New 16V Distributors, Ignition Wires, Gasket Sets (VonDeutschVW)*

Yes, we ship APO via usps.


----------



## VonDeutschVW (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Sale: New 16V Distributors, Ignition Wires, Gasket Sets (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

FANTASTIC!!!!!!! I have a bunch of projects that need seals so you will be getting lots of orders from me and my friends. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubhp (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: Sale: New 16V Distributors, Ignition Wires, Gasket Sets (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

PM sent


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale: New 16V Distributors, Ignition Wires, Gasket Sets (vdubhp)*

Replied


----------



## pello (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: Sale: New 16V Distributors, Ignition Wires, Gasket Sets (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

do you have fuel pump & hall sender/ PRICE AS WELL.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale: New 16V Distributors, Ignition Wires, Gasket Sets (pello)*

PM sent


----------



## mk2jerm (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: Sale: New 16V Distributors, Ignition Wires, Gasket Sets (CHETVW007)*

288 cams available?
how about 83.5mm pistons?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale: New 16V Distributors, Ignition Wires, Gasket Sets (mk2jerm)*

Hydro or Solid Lifter on the cams?
What compression ratio did you want on the pistons?


----------



## wclark (Mar 28, 2001)

*Happy customer*

I must say I ordered a set of cams, springs, lifters, adjustavle cam pulley and ignition distributor from these guys and am very happy with the experience. Talking with James before ordering the cams was most helpful and enlightening. Things were shipped very quickly (including the couple items drop-shipped because they were out of stock at fourseason). Then when a part drop-shipped from one of the suppliers turned out to be the wrong thing, James stayed on the case to get it straightened out. In ebay terminology: A++++++ experience. Highly recommended.


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2008)

*Re: Happy customer (wclark)*

Thank you kindly for the nice words and being patient/understanding.Anytime anything like that happens (not too often),that is out of our hands,we will do anything in our power to make things right as soon as possible.We value our customers and give top notch customer service no matter how small or big the order is. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Stilios (May 8, 2008)

*Re: Happy customer ([email protected])*

Is there any possible way for me in Croatia to get this 16V distributor for my PL? 
Any ways of shipping maybe?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Happy customer (Stilios)*

Yes,We can ship via USPS priority mail. Cost is $35.00 for the 6-10 day service. Email for payment details.


----------



## slvrarrow (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: Happy customer (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

J-Dubya...what's up with the custom Orange wires and new oil cap with matching orange Glyph. My Nology wires just cost me a head


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Happy customer (slvrarrow)*

Im sent.


----------



## ConfesS4 (Jan 13, 2001)

*Re: Happy customer (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Do you have anything available for a 1.8 16V engine code KR??
thanks in advance


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Happy customer (ConfesS4)*

What did you have in mind? The 1.8 and 2.0 share many of the same parts.
Cams
Valvetrain
Rods
Bearings
ARP hardware


----------



## My_Gli_Is_so_Fly (Sep 24, 2007)

what should i do about the impulse sender on my 9a if i order new wires? do you sell wires with the impulse sender?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (My_Gli_Is_so_Fly)*

Can add extra $10.00. Just email or call.


----------



## robocopywriter (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: Sale: New 16V Distributors, Ignition Wires, Gasket Sets, Camshafts (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Thinking about a new distributor.


----------



## lookEVO (Oct 14, 2007)

Just bought a couple gasket kits for my 16v. Cant wait to make it stop leaking oil.


----------



## junn (May 6, 2008)

*Re: Sale: New 16V Distributors, Ignition Wires, Gasket Sets (CHETVW007)*

can you ship to Puerto Rico zip code 00680 ?


----------



## davenjacqui2000 (Aug 24, 2008)

Can I order a set of 16v wires for my 9A lump please. Can you send details of final cost inc shipping to UK.
Many Thanks


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (davenjacqui2000)*

Wire Set
http://www.fourseasontuning.com/?product=57
USPS 6-10 day service $35
http://www.fourseasontuning.com/?product=691


----------



## davenjacqui2000 (Aug 24, 2008)

Money sent via Paypal, many thanks. Forgot to ask for them in red when I paid. Cheers for the help.
Dave


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (davenjacqui2000)*

Will ship today, Thanks for the order.


----------



## 2DR16VT (Mar 16, 2006)

What cams would you recommend for a 2.1 16v turbo with gt40 turbo and solid lifter setup ?
Please pm me a price including shipping to South Africa postal code 1686
Thanks


----------



## Mk(II)lovin (May 8, 2009)

kicking myself for paying more for a re manufactured one w/o cap and rotor


----------



## racehaus (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: Sale: New 16V Distributors, Ignition Wires, Gasket Sets, Camshafts (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Are the 16V cams still $250 shipped within NA?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale: New 16V Distributors, Ignition Wires, Gasket Sets, Camshafts (racehaus)*

Not anymore as Autotech has raised their price a few times since this thread was made. 
The links on our site always have the most up to date pricing. $299 shipped
http://www.fourseasontuning.com/?product=181


----------



## nick526 (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Sale: New 16V Distributors, Ignition Wires, Gasket Sets, Camshafts (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Got my wires today, just like you said I would http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale: New 16V Distributors, Ignition Wires, Gasket Sets, Camshafts (nick526)*

Thanks for the order.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale: New 16V Distributors, Ignition Wires, Gask ... (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

*Wossner Forged Piston Kits $549 2.0 16V 9.0:1 20MM Pin (ABF)*








83 MM


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale: New 16V Distributors, Ignition Wires, Gask ... (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Wossner NA Pistons added for the 2.0 16V 9A and ABF.
*Wossner Forged Piston Kits $549 2.0 16V 9A 12.3:1 20MM Pin*








82.50 MM
83 MM
83.50 MM
84MM
*Wossner Forged Piston Kits $549 2.0 16V ABF 12.4:1 21MM Pin*








82.50 MM
83 MM
83.50 MM
84MM


----------



## JayEuro910 (Nov 24, 2008)

dizzy, cap n rotor bosch? or Bosch quality?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (JayEuro910)*

Here is a bosch one. The other setup we have sold hundreds of and only had a couple returns . Link to bosch rebuilt one. 
http://www.fourseasontuning.com/?product=734


_Modified by FourSeasonTuning.com at 1:53 PM 11-16-2009_


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

New item listed 








8MM Ignition Wire Set $130 shipped Fits 2.0 16V Includes sensor 



_Modified by FourSeasonTuning.com at 9:25 AM 1-23-2010_


----------



## raul (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

hi!
the 8MM Ignition Wire Set is for PL?
do you send to portugal?
thanks!


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (raul)*

Can ship, did you want express or priority?


----------



## raul (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

any one...
what is the final price?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (raul)*

$185 with express mail service. IM me your email for details.


----------



## david duchovny (Sep 28, 2009)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

ordered parts. hope they arrive some time soon.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (david duchovny)*

Shipped yesterday,Thanks for the order.


----------



## david duchovny (Sep 28, 2009)

*Re: (david duchovny)*

Got them yesterday. Awesome service and got all the parts. Added to my 'will buy again from' list. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2008)

http://www.fourseasontuning.com/


----------



## clove911 (Jun 23, 2004)

familiar with parts i might need for G60 block and 16V head? making turbo setup for syncro. Need random parts. 16V oil pump, 16V intermediate shaft, crank pulley. Bunch of random stuff I still need to get. I'll try to e-mail you another time. Looks like good prices for sure


----------



## nick526 (Sep 29, 2006)

Ordered lifters this morning. Got a shipping notification via email a few hours later. Expected delivery tomorrow. These guys rock :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Badaxx (Nov 15, 2009)

bump... definatly hit this up when payday


----------



## can. rabbit (Feb 18, 2003)

short of the block, head, pistons and ITB's I ordered everything from James for my engine (connecting rods, cams, valves, springs, lifters, gasket kits, etc.) Always excellent service and knowledgeable!


----------



## Black92EightValve (Oct 23, 2003)

What if I'm looking for some forged pistons, 83.5mm 11:1 compression for ABF?


----------



## whootwhoot (Oct 2, 2009)

bought a dizzy from you guys a while back and it leaks like a motha. just saying


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

whootwhoot said:


> bought a dizzy from you guys a while back and it leaks like a motha. just saying


Did it leak right after install? You should have called, we would have taken care of it


----------



## whootwhoot (Oct 2, 2009)

FourSeasonTuning.com said:


> Did it leak right after install? You should have called, we would have taken care of it


 not right after.... I installed it, ran it once or twice, then the car was down for a while. When i started driving it again it started leaking... oh well.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

The vendor has a one year warranty on those.


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## 1983rabbitgti (Apr 4, 2004)

i want...yet my paycheck denies me! so much awesome stuff! make this sale last a while for me please!:beer:


----------



## shysty (Oct 19, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## shysty (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

whats the difference between the $105 headgasket set and the $89 one? 

What does the upgraded multilayer headgasket gain me?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

Mutli layer steel is a better quality over the fiber type.


----------



## zwiefe (Nov 4, 2008)

What are the chances of selling the distribitor with out the cap and rotor? I just bought them new last week until the dist took a crap. Other wise you will be hearing from me!


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

Maybe i should pick up that dizzy. the hall sensor on mine is zip tied in place!


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

Teighlor O' said:


> Maybe i should pick up that dizzy. the hall sensor on mine is zip tied in place!


The $149.99 version is In stock and ready to ship.


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

FourSeasonTuning.com said:


> The $149.99 version is In stock and ready to ship.


ok great.. Friday is payday.... is this a bolt right up oem part?


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

Hey does that distributor come with a new O ring seal, the one between the block and the distributor itself?


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

Just out of interest how much is it to ship a set of 82.5mm pistons to the UK.

These ones for the 9a:
Wossner Forged Piston Kits $549 2.0 16V 9A 12.3:1 20MM Pin


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

www.fourseasontuning.com


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

I have a couple of questions. The first I'll need a very accurate and specific answer for. 

1. I have a late 2.0L 16v 9a engine (abf head) to which I'm fitting Piper 294 duration cams with 11.3mm lift. If I order the K9031DA (82.5mm) or the K9031D050 (83mm) am I going to have any issues with clearance or is the recess in these pistons oversized to allow big cams and if needed clearance on 34mm intake valves if I decide to go oversized?

2. How do you accept international payment?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

We would recommend you use modeling clay to see if you have any contact.
We don't know what your head or block tolerances are, either may have been decked in the past.
As for the pistons, we recommend the 83mm and have your block bored. This would allow for the proper wall clearance for expansion and also proper oil control.

The UK is covered by Paypal sellers protection, so we can accept any major credit card via Paypal.
Before you purchase please ask for a freight quote.
Due to a recent change with Royal Mail and the USPS, all international orders over $100 will be shipped Express Mail. This is done because they allow for higher insurance rates to cover loss.

www.fourseasontuning.com


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

FourSeasonTuning.com said:


> We would recommend you use modeling clay to see if you have any contact.
> We don't know what your head or block tolerances are, either may have been decked in the past.
> As for the pistons, we recommend the 83mm and have your block bored. This would allow for the proper wall clearance for expansion and also proper oil control.
> 
> ...


I understand but ideally that test would be done with the new pistons. The head is untouched as far as I can see. See below for block tolerances without head gasket.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

IM sent.

www.fourseasontuning.com


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

OK I'm going to go for a set of the K9031D050 83mm Wossner pistons. The high compression ones. You can let me know if these are definitely correct. The parts numbers are easily mixed up. Can you confirm that these include rings, pins, and clips? 

Let me know about shipment for these (I think $75 was mentioned) and the total and how the paypal payment can be done and I can sort that out. 

My friend is going to have a look at your site and let me know if he needs anything for his VR6 as well. If not, it'll just be the pistons.


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

need a price on autotech cams, valve springs and lifters.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

IM replied, ordered shipped.


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

Easy transaction.


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

Top quality products, service and prices.


----------



## eme411 (Aug 27, 2008)

*Wideband question*

I have a 87 Scirocco 1.8 16v with digi1 fuel set up, will this wideband work with digi1 and how does it work when i already have a O2 sensor. 

Innovate Motorsports Wideband Blue Gauge Part Number: 3795


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

The 02 sensor in the innovate kit would not replace your current narrow band 02. It comes with a bung that should be welded in pre-cat. This will only give you a readout, it will not adjust your current setup at all. 

These are more commonly used in boosted cars to keep an eye on the AFR.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2012)

Do you send to Norway ?

I'm interested in:
-16V Distributor for my 1,8 16V KR engine- with cap and rotor

And maybe if you can give me good price on this things:
-8MM Ignition Wire Set RED Fits 1.8 16V
-1.8- 2.0 Lightweight lifter set


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

IM sent with information.


----------



## ArsenicPants (Apr 6, 2008)

I finally went out to my US mailbox to pick up my light weight lifters
the shipping itself was very fast, I just had to wait a while to pick them up
great product, well packaged, fast, great stuff guys :thumbup:

although the packing grease from the lifters had leaked out and caused the paper in the box to become see through, hahaha


----------



## azki69 (Apr 8, 2012)

hello do you sell intake valves for a 1.8 16v engine i would need 8 of them thanks


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: azki69*

$18 each made in Italy.


----------



## phrankentruk (Jul 29, 1999)

How much for cast 83 or 83.5mm pistons/rings?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

Contact us at the shop to discuss your needs.

Our number is in the sig below.


----------



## npvk_x (Dec 11, 2011)

*nice parts*

Hey.. my order arrived today.. Thanks! 

you will hear form me again.


----------



## baggedgti (Jul 6, 2011)

I need a complete engine gasket set for a 9a 2.0 16v pm me please

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shysty (Oct 19, 2010)

up


----------



## DocWalt (Sep 6, 2012)

I picked up a spare distributor from you a while back. Haven't needed to use it yet thankfully, but it looks good :thumbup:


----------



## Four Season Tuning (Jul 22, 2014)

www.fourseasontuning.com


----------



## StabPrimo (Mar 9, 2006)

FourSeasonTuning.com said:


> www.fourseasontuning.com


i think your site is not working.


----------



## Dub$_Lifestyle (Jan 7, 2012)

Looking to buy plug wires for my 1.8l 16v the ones you guys offer what brand are they?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

We offer 8mm wires made specifically for us.
They feature Genuine Beru ends, our wires are stranded wire core (metal, not carbon coated fiber glass like lesser wires) made in the USA.
Lifetime warranty on our sets.


----------



## Dub$_Lifestyle (Jan 7, 2012)

Just placed my order for plug wires cant wait to receive them :thumbup:


----------



## shysty (Oct 19, 2010)

bump


----------



## shysty (Oct 19, 2010)

bump


----------



## SourKrout (Oct 17, 2008)

Just want to chime in and mention that these guys have been great to work with so far. I forget who I spoke with but after speaking with me about my build and what I wanted to do he actually followed through with calling Wossner to check stock on the pistons, Techtonics to check what we thought to be a cam pricing error, and Autotech on camgear availability. It seems minor but he called me back when he said he would which seems so rare these days to actually have great customer service. 

The parts aren't here yet yo heres to hoping the rest of the transaction goes smoothly!


----------



## DocWalt (Sep 6, 2012)

DocWalt said:


> I picked up a spare distributor from you a while back. Haven't needed to use it yet thankfully, but it looks good :thumbup:


Had to swap to my new distributor a while back. Working great even revving to 8k, no timing issues and no random hall sensor failures like my old distributor :thumbup:


----------



## FourSeasonTuning (Oct 22, 2005)

www.FourSeasonTuning.com


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

www.FourSeasonTuning.com


----------

